# Week schedule for classical music listener



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

You have seven days a week and whole classical music repertoire in front of you. How would you schedule it? First draft plan of mine below:

Monday : String quartet
Tuesday : Symphony/Symphonic Poem
Wednesday : Concerto (Piano, Violin, Cello...)
Thurday : Instrumental solo (Piano, Cello ...)
Friday : Vocal work (Mass, Cantata, Requiem, Lieder..)
Saturday : Misc (any work, which doesn't fit to other days)
Sunday : Opera/Ballet


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday/Thurdsday/Friday/Saturday/Sunday: whatever I feel like.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I always try to listen to a new symphony every Saturday. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Scheduling music listening would be, for me, roughly like scheduling when I next breathe.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Monday : medieval - renaissance
Tuesday : baroque
Wednesday : classical
Thurday : early romantics
Friday : late romantics
Saturday : early modernism
Sunday : post-1945

- purely hypothetical, of course ;-).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I would consult with a psychologist to see why I felt the need to schedule this list of music to listen to in any particular order vs. just listening to any one of them, then day to day, decide in that moment which you would want to hear of the remainder.

Even scheduling to get through seven pieces in seven days is... odd. The question, imho, then is no longer about classical music, but more how one decides to handle personal impulses or compulsions.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

No one here has ever sat down and listened to a full symphony cycle in order?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Sure. Where did you get the idea that we hadn't?


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Monday : medieval - renaissance
> Tuesday : baroque
> Wednesday : classical
> Thurday : early romantics
> ...


Man, I'd be looking forward to the end of the week...every week.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Monday through Friday - random play my entire collection.

Saturday or Sunday - Deep listening to two to three large scale works for 1 to 2 hours, usually one orchestral and one or more chamber.

That's about as regimented as I can stand.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Avey said:


> Man, I'd be looking forward to the end of the week...every week.


Actually, the Clemencic medieval "Carmina Burana"-release is at times quite "avant-garde"-sounding! Weird instruments, obscure melodies and challenging texts!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Monday : medieval - renaissance
> Tuesday : baroque
> Wednesday : classical
> Thurday : early romantics
> ...


I like this idea the best. Though the week goes with do what you feel as well for more flexability.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

okey okey, I am not so good in planning before hand either ( man of failed Taruskin challenge ). My original idea was somehow related to following : When I buy some new records like Bruckner complete symphonies, I feel like listening them. After a couple of years since I bought them, I found them still unlistened .


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Garlic said:


> No one here has ever sat down and listened to a full symphony cycle in order?


I have, first Schubert, then Beethoven. Gotta try and do the same with Mahler some day, when I have a sizable enough chunk of free time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunday: music
Monday: music
Tuesday: music
Wednesday: music
Thursday: music
Friday: music
Saturday: music


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Holidays: Charles Ives


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Week Schedule for Rock. 
Sunday: 60's Psychedelia
Monday: Alternative Rock
Tuesday: 80's Pop
Wednesday: 70's Progressive Rock
Thursday: Classic Rock
Friday: 80's Hair Metal
Saturday: 80's Thrash Metal.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A symphony a day is usually my motto. 

But it's always whatever I feel like. Sometimes I fall into trends (listen to a bunch of my favorite piano concertos, or all of Beethoven's symphonies, or specific eras or composers) but generally it's whatever tickles my fancy at the moment


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Week Schedule for Rock.
> Sunday: 60's Psychedelia
> Monday: Alternative Rock
> Tuesday: 80's Pop
> ...


What the hell is "hair metal????"


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What the hell is "hair metal????"


Glam metal basically. Bands like Dokken, Ratt, Def Leppard, Whitesnake, and etc. Some great ballads made by these bands.


----------

